# coilover install help



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

First things first, i did search and couldnt find exactly what i needed. 2nd, my questions. Ok, i went cheap and bought some coilovers off ebay. They are the v2 coilovers or some cheap shit like that for $50. The people didn't include instructions like they said they would so im kinda confused. And yes people before you say anything, i shouldnt have bought these and they are gonna be horrible because the spring rate on the fronts are 450 and the back are 350. But anyways, there are more parts in the box than i expected and i dont know what to do with them. The threaded sleeves come with three holes around them and there is a bag of little screws (like the kind u use on an aftermarket shifter) and in the bag also is a an allen wrench to screw them in the sleeves with. There are screws that are like half and inch long and some that are like a whole inch long. What do i do with these? and in another bag is a whole bunch of little o rings that am assuming go on the strut/shock but im not sure?? And another bag contains 8 bigger flat o rings that go between the top hat and the springs im guessing but that is only using four not eight so im still not sure?? Those are the questions if someone coould direct me in the right direction i would be very happy. And, ive checked tons of websites and can't find what to do with those stupid little screws.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

they screw into those three holes to secure the sleeve on the strut. you gotta screw um in evenly to center the sleeve.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i though thats what it was, thanks


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

You know I did the same damn thing only I got some crap coils here in the classifieds for 90$ and now they sit in the shed waitin to get tossed. Seriously dont even go through the trouble of taking off your struts and springs to put those on and find out they are done with next week.Send them back to the sender immediately and ask for your money back or go to Paypal and tell them you got ripped off they will get your money back.Then get yourself some Ground Control coilovers.They are on sale right now too but I believe that toolapcfan has the best prices on them.Trust me you will thank me in the long run...........


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the best price in Ground Control


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

What is the price?For B13 NX1600?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I have the best price in Ground Control


for the b14...sorry no for nx


----------

